# Installing the unixODBC port



## nero777x (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey guys.  I'm relatively new when it comes to installing things to a *nix environment.  I'm currently working on a project that require that I be able to read and write to an MS Access file and I have read that unixODBC will help me do that.  The problem is that when I try to install it, the make file outputs an error.  Also, assuming I get the makefile to work, I will have no idea what to do next.

Since I am working on a java remote terminal, I have no idea how to paste the outputs, but my steps were as followed:


```
tar -zxvf unixODBC.tar.gz
cd unixODBC
make
```

Whereupon the shell spits out:

```
Makefile:28: *** missing separator. Stop.
```

I've read that this means there's a missing tab in the makefile, but I can't seem to find the missing tab.

Please help.  I'm completely lost and I've tried gooling as much as  could to no avail.  I appreciate any help on this.

SOURCE: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/databases/unixODBC/


----------



## roddierod (Dec 10, 2009)

Did you try using the port?


```
cd /usr/ports/databases/unixODBC
make install
```

Of course you'll need the ports installed.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------

